# Groupings & details for North west meet at Caldy 4th November



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

Right kiddo's the details for Caldy are as follows regarding groupings and prizes etc.

Groupings

10:30
Birchy 19
Liverbirdie 7
Gregbwfc 13
ThePodgster ???

10:40
Scouser 24
Ham shanker 12
Junior 11
GJ Bike 13

10:50
NW Jocko 7
Stu_C 18
2 Blue 12
Splashtryagain ???

11:00
Qwerty 9
Louise_a 19
Blue wolf 11
Karl 102 17

Prizes
Best nett Medal 1st & 2nd place
Best Stableford 1st & 2nd place

Nobody can win more than one of the above prizes.

Nearest pin is on the 145 yard par 3 17th hole. Link to this is below
http://www.caldygolfclub.co.uk/hole_17.html

On the day each player just needs to bring the balance of Â£20.

P.S Handicaps still needed for Splashtryagain & thepodgster.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH I am all excited .....

I apologies to my group already :swing:


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

And what about the prize fund Birchy?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

The Â£30 quid that everybody is paying includes Â£5 towards the prize fund which makes a total Â£80 prize fund. Green fees are only Â£25 because weve got over 10 players in our group. Had it been less than ten players it would of been Â£30 just for the green fees.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			The Â£30 quid that everybody is paying includes Â£5 towards the prize fund which makes a total Â£80 prize fund. Green fees are only Â£25 because weve got over 10 players in our group. Had it been less than ten players it would of been Â£30 just for the green fees.
		
Click to expand...

Thats cool.   I knew you would have sorted ...Just cant keep up with more than one meet at a time haha


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

Scouser said:



			And what about the prize fund Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

That's the least of your worries.   25 points max for you.

Pro tip, lay up on the 17th, then thin one onto the green.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			That's the least of your worries.   25 points max for you.

Pro tip, lay up on the 17th, then thin one onto the green.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to remeber giving you a run for your money yesterday..............and as for the prize phoned I thought there was a last place prize


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh and I can hit my driver 145 yards!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 28, 2012)

out of interest, which tees are you lot playing off, except for scouser of course who will be off the blues


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

louise_a said:



			out of interest, which tees are you lot playing off, except for scouser of course who will be off the Reds 

Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

louise_a said:



			out of interest, which tees are you lot playing off, except for scouser of course who will be off the blues 

Click to expand...

We will be off the yellows Louise


----------



## louise_a (Oct 28, 2012)

nice little advantage to start with


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## gjbike (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope the weather is better across the water next week


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Lets hope we get some decent weather.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 28, 2012)

it will be interesting if its wet and windy.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2012)

louise_a said:



			it will be interesting if its wet and windy.
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean "if"?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking at the 10 day forecast on the weather channel it looks ok at the moment. 7 degrees with a 20% chance of precipitation.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

We'll be ok on the costa del wirral - wind may be a problem though - straight in off the dee.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			We'll be ok on the costa del wirral - wind may be a problem though - straight in the dee for me.
		
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Fixed
		
Click to expand...

Nar, only for drawers of a ball.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nar, only for drawers of a ball.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you swung both ways :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I thought you swung both ways :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Fading is my preference, although I believe you like drawing young men.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I believe you like drawing young men. 

Click to expand...

And there was me thinking you were the artist ..... the pi$$ artist that is :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2012)

Wet n windy eh.....  I'll bring me hat with the chin strap then


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking forward to it! Well done Birchy!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 28, 2012)

Well sorted birchy, looking forward to it.

Splashtryagain was off 4 or 5 the last time I played up at morecambe I think.

So don't be accepting any claims of 20 odd


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Looking forward to it! Well done Birchy!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Hopefully everybody has a good day and plays smoking golf!



NWJocko said:



			Well sorted birchy, looking forward to it.

Splashtryagain was off 4 or 5 the last time I played up at morecambe I think.

So don't be accepting any claims of 20 odd 

Click to expand...

Ah right mate  Hes in your group so you can keep an eye on him


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Me too! Hopefully everybody has a good day and plays smoking golf!



Ah right mate  Hes in your group so you can keep an eye on him 

Click to expand...

Will do!

The way I played yesterday I should be claiming 20 shots.....


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Will do!

The way I played yesterday I should be claiming 20 shots.....
		
Click to expand...

Better to get all your bad stuff out of the way mate! Usually when im playing well leading up to something it goes badly wrong on the day!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 28, 2012)

I am playing with splashtryagain tomorrow, will make a judgement on his handicap.


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for organising all this Birchy, looking forward to it.
Scouser, I'll try to nob one off the 1st tee again to take the pressure off you


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Scouser, I'll try to nob one off the 1st tee again to take the pressure off you 

Click to expand...

That has to be the funniest start to a 3 ball in golf ..........I still feel bad about laughing :rofl:

And I also hope you still have that great rhythm .....


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks for organising all this Birchy, looking forward to it.
Scouser, I'll try to nob one off the 1st tee again to take the pressure off you 

Click to expand...

No problem mate, im glad so many people are playing. If my tee shots are anything like they were yesterday it could be nobs all round!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2012)

Good to see the banter has started. Along with the "woe is me, im playing rubbish" claims. Well, I shot a PB on Thursday. Broke my previous PB by 2 shots, and rather depressingly bogeyed the last 4 holes to do it.. The reason Im saying this, is that I can guarantee that my swing goes AWOL, whilst those playing "badly" have one of those "I can't believe I played that well" days....:ears:


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			No problem mate, im glad so many people are playing. If my tee shots are anything like they were yesterday it could be nobs all round!
		
Click to expand...


With LB and possibly thepodgster in your group theres 2 knobs already!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Oct 28, 2012)

Scouser said:



			That has to be the funniest start to a 3 ball in golf ..........I still feel bad about laughing :rofl:

And I also hope you still have that great rhythm .....

Click to expand...

Don't feel bad mate, I'd have probably done the same.
At least I didn't hit it far enough to lose it.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 28, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Don't feel bad mate, I'd have probably done the same.
At least I didn't hit it far enough to lose it.
		
Click to expand...

The problem was none of us then went on far enough to lose them either!


----------



## hamshanker (Oct 28, 2012)

hi Birchy,as its been said thx for organising much appreciated , wot time are you expecting every1 to get to the course for mate..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

+1

Yes, well done Birchy, and a special mention to Junior, who organised Formby hall.There had been a dearth of north west meets until Junior first poked his head above the parapet. Long may they continue.

Both unifiers of the northern tribes. Could this end up in a North west v Scotland future cross border clash.......Hhhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

hamshanker said:



			hi Birchy,as its been said thx for organising much appreciated  , wot time are you expecting every1 to get to the course for mate..
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate. I will be there from bout 9AM. I will be sorting all the cards out and prizes etc and just paying the green fees when everybody has turned up. I want to have a warm up as well for a change 
) ) )  )  
As long as we get a team photo in before we start and everybody is on the tee on time then its up to player preference as to how early you want to get there.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			+1

Yes, well done Birchy, and a special mention to Junior, who organised Formby hall.There had been a dearth of north west meets until Junior first poked his head above the parapet. Long may they continue.

Both unifiers of the northern tribes. Could this end up in a North west v Scotland future cross border clash.......Hhhhhmmmmm.
		
Click to expand...

With the courses weve got round this neck of the woods theres no excuse for not having meets like this. Well done to Junior as well because if it wasnt for him doing Formby hall i never would of done this  .

Im going to try and get as many things on like this as possible. Ive got a few ideas for next year too.

The cross border or something like that is a great idea for an event as well. Would take some sorting out but it would be great fun.


----------



## splashtryagain (Oct 28, 2012)

Damn you pesky jocko
I'm off 5.


----------



## Junior (Oct 29, 2012)

Cant wait for this, I really enjoyed Caldy when StuC and I played it earlier in the year.   With all the NW meets in the pipeline we should have NW order of merit !!


----------



## Scouser (Oct 29, 2012)

Or even better a race to Dubai


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Or even better a race to Dubai
		
Click to expand...

Or Abu Dhabi, but more likely Derby.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			With the courses weve got round this neck of the woods theres no excuse for not having meets like this. Well done to Junior as well because if it wasnt for him doing Formby hall i never would of done this  .

Im going to try and get as many things on like this as possible. Ive got a few ideas for next year too.

The cross border or something like that is a great idea for an event as well. Would take some sorting out but it would be great fun.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be able to give you a hand with a big one................... Ooer, missus.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or Abu Dhabi, but more likely Derby.
		
Click to expand...

The race to west Derby!!  Probably not eh. How about "the race to Formby". Should be a good grand final.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 29, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			The race to west Derby!!  Probably not eh. How about "the race to Formby". Should be a good grand final.
		
Click to expand...

 We could get a well known newspaper to cover it Cough cough


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Scouser said:



			We could get a well known newspaper to cover it Cough cough
		
Click to expand...

Well they are pretty local.. Im surprised nobodys attacked the plant at Knowsley yet..


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

On another note... I've seet up a group on here for North West golfers. It should hopefully make it easier for the people who do all the hard work (Thanks guys) to contact all of us who play these things. Its a public group and is not set up to take traffic away from these threads, but at least the organisers can make sure that none of the target golfers miss these meets...


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd be able to give you a hand with a big one................... Ooer, missus.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan (shiver) . I think the key to that sort of meet/event would be the venue. If would need to be roughly the same accessibility for both teams etc etc.

I was thinking towards the back end of the 2013 season would be a good time to do a big event. September/October time.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			On another note... I've seet up a group on here for North West golfers. It should hopefully make it easier for the people who do all the hard work (Thanks guys) to contact all of us who play these things. Its a public group and is not set up to take traffic away from these threads, but at least the organisers can make sure that none of the target golfers miss these meets...
		
Click to expand...

Where do i find that mate? I didnt even know they did group things on here.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Sounds like a plan (shiver) . I think the key to that sort of meet/event would be the venue. If would need to be roughly the same accessibility for both teams etc etc.

I was thinking towards the back end of the 2013 season would be a good time to do a big event. September/October time.
		
Click to expand...

How about a "war of the roses" type event.. minimal travelling involved for all players, and seeing as im married to a yorkshire girl, it should give me bragging rights at home..


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Where do i find that mate? I didnt even know they did group things on here.
		
Click to expand...

Under the "community" tab.. theres a "groups" tab.. its in there.. Not wanting to step on anyones toes, I just thought it would make it easier to contact people en masse..


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			How about a "war of the roses" type event.. minimal travelling involved for all players, and seeing as im married to a yorkshire girl, it should give me bragging rights at home..
		
Click to expand...

Thats a clever idea mate. There seems a healthy amount of golfers on here who could take part so definatley worth considering.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 29, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Under the "community" tab.. theres a "groups" tab.. its in there.. Not wanting to step on anyones toes, I just thought it would make it easier to contact people en masse..
		
Click to expand...

 Don't tell Stu_c


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Don't tell Stu_c
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry pal. I've blocked him.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 29, 2012)

:thup:



bluewolf said:



			Don't worry pal. I've blocked him.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Groupings

10:30
Birchy 19
Liverbirdie 7
Gregbwfc 13
ThePodgster ???

10:40
Scouser 24
Ham shanker 12
Junior 11
GJ Bike 13

10:50
NW Jocko 7
Stu_C 18
2 Blue 12
Splashtryagain 5

11:00
Qwerty 9
Louise_a 19
 Blue wolf 11
Karl 102 17

Just waiting on the handicap off podgster now for a full start sheet


----------



## Scouser (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Just waiting on the handicap off podgster now for a full start sheet 

Click to expand...

Just txt him for ya!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Just txt him for ya!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys and Gals,

Need your help for my H/C. Only official one I have is 26 from when I started playing golf earlier this year. 

I normally shoot around low 20s however I have shot +16 and +18. 

Last time played from 21 so I'm happy with what people want to call so everyone is happy on the day. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## louise_a (Oct 29, 2012)

What do you mean by official? is it an official CONGU handicap from a club?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 29, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Guys and Gals,

Need your help for my H/C. Only official one I have is 26 from when I started playing golf earlier this year. 

I normally shoot around low 20s however I have shot +16 and +18. 

Last time played from 21 so I'm happy with what people want to call so everyone is happy on the day. 

Cheers in advance
		
Click to expand...

What's yer full name & club fella?  Probly easiest way to sort it up front


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

louise_a said:



			What do you mean by official? is it an official CONGU handicap from a club?
		
Click to expand...

I think its official but he hasnt played in comps but played other rounds. I didnt want to judge his hcap on my own as i havent a clue how to so i suggested he post it on here and see what you lot said!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 29, 2012)

it might give him an advantage, but if its official, then that is his handicap, we can call him a bandit afterwards.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I think its official but he hasnt played in comps but played other rounds. I didnt want to judge his hcap on my own as i havent a clue how to so i suggested he post it on here and see what you lot said! 

Click to expand...

I did a resume of Podgsters cards before we played Delamere. I come up with 20 or 21 from memory. I think 24 is too high, teens is too low.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I did a resume of Podgsters cards before we played Delamere. I come up with 20 or 21 from memory. I think 24 is too high, teens is too low.
		
Click to expand...

I think he said he played off 21 last time. Im happy for him to do that again if he feels ok with it and everybody else agrees.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 30, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I think he said he played off 21 last time. Im happy for him to do that again if he feels ok with it and everybody else agrees.
		
Click to expand...

No problem for me. Unless he comes in with 45 points, then I'm going to be moaning like The Craw after another bad round.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I did a resume of Podgsters cards before we played Delamere. I come up with 20 or 21 from memory. I think 24 is too high, teens is too low.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			I think he said he played off 21 last time. Im happy for him to do that again if he feels ok with it and everybody else agrees.
		
Click to expand...

You've had a look at it.....  Ok by me:rofl:


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 30, 2012)

It was +21 for Delamere. Got it at the Suffolk Golf and Country Club back in June (might have been May) under Stephen Hodson.

Scores recently are as follows (and this is using the no more than a double bogey on a single hole):
+21, +22, +39, +28, +18, +16, +27, +20, +20, +25

Happy to go with +21 that i did at Delamere (that was the +39) but wanted to make sure everyone else is happy.

Already looking forward to the ear ache i'm going to get off the wife as stupidly i didn't realise this is the last Sunday i am in the UK before going away for 3 months with work (use the term work very loosely as i'm doing Biathlon and Nordic Skiing).


----------



## Scouser (Oct 30, 2012)

I am happy for him to play off 17 having played with him the other week ......that sounds so wrong


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 30, 2012)

You can behave yourself coming out with comments like that, what have you been told about drinking on a school night!

I'm more than happy to go with Louise's comments and put me off 26


----------



## Scouser (Oct 30, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			You can behave yourself coming out with comments like that, what have you been told about drinking on a school night!

I'm more than happy to go with Louise's comments and put me off 26 

Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			You can behave yourself coming out with comments like that, what have you been told about drinking on a school night!

I'm more than happy to go with Louise's comments and put me off 26 

Click to expand...

Surely you wouldn't be happy to get more than 7 shots off a girl.......


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 31, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Surely you wouldn't be happy to get more than 7 shots off a girl.......
		
Click to expand...



Scouser's off 24


----------



## Scouser (Oct 31, 2012)

That's only 5 shots And for such a big boy you only give Louise one... Man up yiu have been playing 20 years


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Scouser's off 24 

Click to expand...

Scratch for banter though!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 31, 2012)

Scouser said:



			And for such a big boy you only give Louise one.
		
Click to expand...

according to beeb 5 day forecast, Sunday is looking bright with chance of showers, wind 15mph from South west.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 31, 2012)

louise_a said:



.
		
Click to expand...

   ..


----------



## Scouser (Oct 31, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Scratch for banter though! 

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Groupings

10:30
Birchy 19
Liverbirdie 7
Gregbwfc 13
ThePodgster 21

10:40
Scouser 24
Ham shanker 12
Junior 11
GJ Bike 13

10:50
NW Jocko 7
Stu_C 18
2 Blue 12
Splashtryagain 5

11:00
Qwerty 9
Louise_a 19
 Blue wolf 11
Karl 102 17

Thats the complete groupings now folks. Should be a good un with the weather set ok as it stands.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 31, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Groupings

10:30
Birchy 19
Liverbirdie 7
Gregbwfc 13
ThePodgster 21

10:40
Scouser 24
Ham shanker 12
Junior 11
GJ Bike 13

10:50
NW Jocko 7
Stu_C 18
2 Blue 12
Splashtryagain 5

11:00
Qwerty 9
Louise_a 19
 Blue wolf 11
Karl 102 17

Thats the complete groupings now folks. Should be a good un with the weather set ok as it stands.
		
Click to expand...


Birchy Thanks for not pairing me with scouser!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy Thanks for not pairing me with scouser!
		
Click to expand...

No worries pal, I know how well you two get on :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 31, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Birchy Thanks for not pairing me with scouser!
		
Click to expand...

And for giving me a target to aim at with my tee shots...:ears:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 31, 2012)

its a good job Scouser has a thick skin


----------



## Scouser (Nov 1, 2012)

louise_a said:



			its a good job Scouser has a thick skin 

Click to expand...

 Sorry did someone say  something?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 1, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Thats the complete groupings now folks. Should be a good un with the weather set ok as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

Which forecast are you looking at mate....  likely to be a bit wet from what I've seen.....  no probs, me thinks, its the wind that the killer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2012)

louise_a said:



			its a good job Scouser has a thick skin 

Click to expand...

He needs it to keep his head warm, as he's got nowt on top.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 1, 2012)

BBC showing mostly dry on Sunday with occasional shower with 14 mph southerly wind


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 1, 2012)

I will absolutely guarantee that there will be rain on Sunday!! Not worried though, it'll just add to the fun. Could I ask that people who have a discreet camera could bring it please so that we can get some action shots for the forum pages. Anyone in Stu-C's group will need plenty of room on the memory card as he does get himself into some trouble quite often.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 1, 2012)

louise_a said:



			BBC showing mostly dry on Sunday with occasional shower with 14 mph southerly wind
		
Click to expand...

BBC......  but can we trust them??   Nice Southern-softies wind anyway....  good....   looking forward to this one and meeting you all.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a non descreet camera.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah i was gonna mention cameras. I have an okayish one to take round but would be nice for a few more 

We could probably do with using somebody elses for the group shots at the start though because mines not the best


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I will absolutely guarantee that there will be rain on Sunday!! Not worried though, it'll just add to the fun. Could I ask that people who have a discreet camera could bring it please so that we can get some action shots for the forum pages. Anyone in Stu-C's group will need plenty of room on the memory card as he does get himself into some trouble quite often.
		
Click to expand...


Haha harsh but true!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2012)

Some people are gonna have to play some good stuff with the banter knocking about on here or i suspect it might come back to bite em


----------



## Scouser (Nov 1, 2012)

Why does the camera need to be discreet .................perv...............


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol, I was concerned that when the scousers saw a camera, they might panic and worry about them ending up on crime watch.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 1, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He needs it to keep his head warm, as he's got nowt on top.
		
Click to expand...

You could share some of your skin couldnt you!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 1, 2012)

Birchy said:



			We could probably do with using somebody elses for the group shots at the start though because mines wont fit both Liberbirdie and Stu_C on 

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## Scouser (Nov 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Lol, I was concerned that when the scousers saw a camera, they might panic and worry about them ending up on crime watch. 

Click to expand...

tut tut


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 1, 2012)

Scouser said:



			tut tut
		
Click to expand...

I know, I felt dirty just writing it!!

Anyway, I meant discreet, as in something you could put in your bag and get out whenever necessary, without a lot of hassle. Just a point and shoot type camera. I'm bringing one, but it would be cool if most groups had one.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 1, 2012)

Scouser said:



			You could share some of your skin couldnt you!
		
Click to expand...

With my sponsored diet, I may have a bit spare soon.

Er, let me re-phrase that.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 1, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Lol, I was concerned that when the scousers saw a camera, they might panic and worry about them ending up on crime watch. 

Click to expand...

LOL...  naughty......  but funny


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 2, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			I know, I felt dirty just writing it!!

Anyway, I meant discreet, as in something you could put in your bag and get out whenever necessary, without a lot of hassle. Just a point and shoot type camera. I'm bringing one, but it would be cool if most groups had one.
		
Click to expand...

I'll fetch one for our group.
It's waterproof too (may come in handy !)


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry had to dash off, ill kids wait for no man!

Birchy, many thanks for arranging, really enjoyed the course.

Thanks to splash, stu and 2blue for the company and apologies to you all for my complete ineptitude with a golf club on the back 9!!


----------

